# nsynas 32



## roliburkart (28. Juli 2004)

Im gerätemanager, bereich "nicht pnp-treiber" erscheint eine fehlermeldung beim treiber "nsynas32". fehlercode 24.

ausserdem wird der philips "cdrdvd 3210" mit dem fehlercode 39 gekennzeichnet. kann mir da jemand helfen?

gruss roli


----------



## Fabian (29. Juli 2004)

Hi Roli!

Fehlercode 24 bedeutet _"Das Gerät ist nicht vorhanden, funktioniert nicht richtig oder es sind nicht alle Treiber installiert"_ . Ich wuerde also empfehlen, den neusten Treiber runterzuladen und diesen zu Installieren - oder das Geraet einmal komplett entfernen und es neu erkennen zu lassen. Geht es dann noch nicht, kontrolliere nach, ob das Geraet richtig angeschlossen ist, oder ob ein Kabel wackler oder sonstiges dran schuld ist...

Fehlercode 39 heisst _"Hardware erkennat aber nicht korrekt installieren - Windows konnte die Treiber nicht laden"_ (wenn ich dies richtig im Kopf habe...).  Treiber deinstallieren, Geraet neu erkennen lassen und den passenden Treiber installieren (z.B. die Chipsatztreiber kontrollieren).



> _Original geschrieben von roliburkart _
> *Im gerätemanager, bereich "nicht pnp-treiber" erscheint eine fehlermeldung beim treiber "nsynas32". fehlercode 24.
> 
> ausserdem wird der philips "cdrdvd 3210" mit dem fehlercode 39 gekennzeichnet. kann mir da jemand helfen?
> ...


----------

